# tell me what you think [video]



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

I made this video to send to Texas A&M, Delaware State and the U of SC to try and get scholarships to be a member of there equestrian team. I already know that I can get one from Del State but I really want to go to Texas A&M. So tell me what you guys think! =]


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

Should be wearing a helmet - They might frown on that. And schools are pretty particular about what you wear (at least MHC was). Did they ask for videos to be sent? Is there going to be an initial tryout? I think it's a good video to show your range and how horses respond to your leg - Just know you wont be riding as responsive and experienced of horses are you are in the video! And the coaches know that too.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

The only thing that really bothers me is the position of your arms in the hunt seat part. Your reins are too long and your arms are coming to far back. Your laying your hands in your lap. Especially for Equitation. With your reins like that I can see every correction you make. Aside from that I think it was very nice. I have a friend who rides for Texas A&M and another who rides for UGA. Best of luck to you!


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

barefoot said:


> Should be wearing a helmet - They might frown on that. And schools are pretty particular about what you wear (at least MHC was). Did they ask for videos to be sent? Is there going to be an initial tryout? I think it's a good video to show your range and how horses respond to your leg - Just know you wont be riding as responsive and experienced of horses are you are in the video! And the coaches know that too.


i never wear a helment. I didnt think that that would matter. They asked for a video to be sent.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

BuckOff41570 said:


> The only thing that really bothers me is the position of your arms in the hunt seat part. Your reins are too long and your arms are coming to far back. Your laying your hands in your lap. Especially for Equitation. With your reins like that I can see every correction you make. Aside from that I think it was very nice. I have a friend who rides for Texas A&M and another who rides for UGA. Best of luck to you!


Thanks. looking at it I realized I needed to get my hands up out of my lap too. I am trying to get a position doing horsemanship. I just thought that the engllish would be a nice add on.


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about the helmet. I rode collegiate and we didn't wear them especially when we were at shows. The shows are done by AQHA rules and especially riding in the stock seat classes, helmets would not be appropriate attire, you will be wearing a felt hat.

Like I said I rode collegiate and loved it! We were not an NCAA team, we showed through IHSA. It was a lot of fun. Good luck!


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

Well.. it depends. What team did you want to join - English/Equitation IHSA?


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

barefoot said:


> Well.. it depends. What team did you want to join - English/Equitation IHSA?


I want to do horsemanship. i just thought that the english would be an additional thing that helps show my ability.


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

I would personally have put videos of me at a show. Just because of the attire. Are jeans really appropriate for your discipline? I would just think that you should wear more close to show attire for the video you send away.


----------



## Cossie (Jul 2, 2009)

Your horse is very broke, and makes you look very good. You have good posture and look very calm and relaxed.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

EquitationStar said:


> I would personally have put videos of me at a show. Just because of the attire. Are jeans really appropriate for your discipline? I would just think that you should wear more close to show attire for the video you send away.



Yes, jeans are appropriate attire. Jeans, long sleeve button down, western hat and boots with a heel. No helmet required.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I think it's a good video. It shows you riding a few different horses, too. I also like that you added the HUS video to round yourself out.

Good luck!!


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

Sixxofdiamonds said:


> I think it's a good video. It shows you riding a few different horses, too. I also like that you added the HUS video to round yourself out.
> 
> Good luck!!


thanks. my goal was to show that I could ride all different types of horses because that is what will be required of me on the team. You draw a horse, get to ride it for four minutes and then you have to compete.


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

I didn't watch the entire thing, but what I did notice (aside from what has been mentioned) is, in my opinion, it's kind of hard to watch and focus on. All the editing, constant changing from clip to clip, it's kinda tough to really get more than an idea of your ability. If you could maybe show more and then switch to a different clip, rather than a few seconds > different one > few seconds > different one. Hope I helped.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I might have included ground work (remember, horsemanship begins on the ground, and how you treat your horse before you get on him to ride) , as well, and work with other horses other than your well trained ones; not necessarily untrained horses, but horses that might give the professors a chance to say "hey, this girl can handle a wide spectrum of horses, not just the horses she normally rides or shows" Like someone else pointed out, you may not be working with as tuned up of horses at college as you have at home. And I've heard of college challenges in which you don't get your horse until two days before the competition...showing in your video that you can handle such a challenge will only boost your chances of being accepted imho.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

mom2pride said:


> I might have included ground work (remember, horsemanship begins on the ground, and how you treat your horse before you get on him to ride) , as well, and work with other horses other than your well trained ones; not necessarily untrained horses, but horses that might give the professors a chance to say "hey, this girl can handle a wide spectrum of horses, not just the horses she normally rides or shows" Like someone else pointed out, you may not be working with as tuned up of horses at college as you have at home. And I've heard of college challenges in which you don't get your horse until two days before the competition...showing in your video that you can handle such a challenge will only boost your chances of being accepted imho.


I only ride one of these horses on a regular basis. The others I have mabe ridden a handful of times. Most of the people on the team show at the same level that I do so I'm not sure if riding green broke horses would be impressive. Not that I couldnt because I have ridden many green horses.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

When you posted, your legs moved and kept moving back a LOT so I would try and work on that a little if I were you. You have really good posture, which I think was the first thing I noticed... You should wear a cowboy hat, that'd look cool


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

I think you look great! I wish you luck


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

cowgirlfitzy said:


> I think you look great! I wish you luck


Thanks =]


----------

